# so i want to make a sling out of my sarong...



## Krystal323 (May 14, 2004)

i think it's already a good size and pre-hemmed around the edges, so all i'd have to do is buy some sling rings and sew them on, right? is there anything else i need to consider?

has anyone done this by hand??







i am not so clever with my dinosaur of a sewing machine


----------



## kdabbler (Feb 19, 2006)

You don't _have to_ use rings you know







: . Depending on it's length, you can knot it or put a slip knot in and use it as you would a sling.

Here are some directions:
Slings with Knots

Check out Jan Andrea's site regarding making your wrap into a RS.


----------



## Krystal323 (May 14, 2004)

ahh, those are cool links!!







now i have to actually measure this thing--I'm not sure it's long enough after all....


----------



## nextcommercial (Nov 8, 2005)

Oooh.. I'd love to see a pic when it's done. I love Sarongs.


----------



## Begunda (Jun 13, 2006)

Or you can do a no sew ring sling.

http://www.sleepingbaby.net/jan/Baby/no_sew.html


----------



## lilylove (Apr 10, 2003)

One of my first carriers was a sarong tied in a knot.


----------



## Maggirayne (Mar 6, 2007)

My first sling was a long shawl that I could wear as a sarong. I tied the ends in a knot. I just couldn't adjust it like a RS.


----------

